# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  دیپلمِ دوم قبل از قبولی در پیش دانشگاهی !؟

## MR.RaDePa

*با سلام خدمت کاربران.

من امروز رفتم اداره ی اموزش و پرورشِ منطقمون.. با شخصِ مربوطه حرف زدم و بهم گفت توی ترمِ تابستون 12 واحد میتونی برداری.. چه داوطلبِ ازاد چه داوطلبِ بزرگسال چه هر چیزِ دیگه ای.

اما بعضی از دوستان میگفتن که همرو با هم امتحان دادن... میخواستم بدونم منی که امسال تازه سومِ نهایی رو تموم کردم هم میتونم همه ی دروسِ درسِ دیپلمِ دومم رو توی تابستون امتحان بدم؟

لطفا کسایی که اطلاعاتِ درست و صحیح دارن بهم بگن.

با این حساب.. علنا سالِ اولِ کنکور از دست میره. چاره چیه ؟!


*

----------


## khaan

همه واحد ها رو میشه همزمان برداشت ( داوطلب آزاد) ولی متاسفانه خیلی جاها از قوانین آگاه نیستن.

----------


## MR.RaDePa

> همه واحد ها رو میشه همزمان برداشت ( داوطلب آزاد) ولی متاسفانه خیلی جاها از قوانین آگاه نیستن.


*همچین چیزی شنیدم خودمم... اما اینم شنیدم که این قانون برای فارغ از تحصیلان هست.

الان من به طرف چی بگم ؟ هرچی میگفتم تو کتش نمیرفت*

----------


## TIGER

والا منم مثل شما یه دیپلم جدید می خواستم ولی رفتم اموزش و پرورش گفت که یک سال عقب میمونی و دیگه پشیمون شدم

----------

